# *POLL* Just because I can't choose......



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok......so I entered Layla's cute puppy pic in the calendar contest. But I also have a couple really cute pics of baby Kai.....I'm so torn

So pic one already entered of Layla


Pic 2 of Baby Kai and toy



Pic 3 of Baby Kai zoomies


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I do love the pic of Layla, but OMG KAI IS THE CUTEST LITTLE BUTTON EVER! I also think that its a technically better shot too (sharper focus, focus on the eyes). It's super cute. Though I think you're a shoe-in for a place at least with either pic  they're so beautiful!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I really like the one in the middle of Kai. Such a sweet face!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, I don't have to tell which one I prefer!
God Kai was/is cute.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I love the Zoomies pic!!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I like the middle photo.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Middle pic, also it has better color. Not that I don't like Layla's picture. But defiantly Kai.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm voting for Layla, because of the ocean background and the great expression on her face.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I was going to do this same thing with a few pictures! Haha


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh my goodness they are sooo cute!! you take some great photos!! and your pups re tooo cute!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The picture of Kai is not only the best photo quality wise (in focus/color) but its also the best puppy picture IMO! Very adorable :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> I do love the pic of Layla, but OMG KAI IS THE CUTEST LITTLE BUTTON EVER! I also think that its a technically better shot too (sharper focus, focus on the eyes). It's super cute. Though I think you're a shoe-in for a place at least with either pic  they're so beautiful!


i agree. both are adorable, but kai is the one.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I was torn between Layla's picture because of the beautiful background and the picture of Kai with her toy but Kai is just so dang cute!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys! I changed the pic to Kai....... I'm probably biased, but she was the cutest little bean at that age!


----------

